# September Photo Contest



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I got in....now how to get out! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I used to fit under here - what happened to the chair? Did it shrink or something?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to ShadowGolden, great theme for this month!

Looking forward to all the great entries!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great theme....

Here's Molson bullying Neeko....







Say it, say it, SAY UNCLE..... :::


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

These are so funny!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Nash666 said:


> Great theme....
> 
> Here's Molson bullying Neeko....
> 
> ...


Oh my I love this picture!!! LOL!!! Look at that poor face on the ground, like "HELP ME!" :


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Reese in a predicament. Looking out the window in a small cottage we stayed at on the coast :wave:









"The beach is sooo close I can smell it"


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay, now _that_ wasn't supposed to happen !!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

We found him like this and weren't sure how he did it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oops guess only one entry allowed. Sorry. Deleted this one and using the one above


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Huh. Not sure how to get out of this tangle of pool hose.
Guess I'll just nod off for awhile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trapped on the Deck!!*

"Hey, we're trapped on the deck and we need to get to that squirrel down below!"
Tucker and Tonka


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Just for fun - *does not count* since I already won (and picked the topic!): 

Um, Shadow - wrong side of the crate.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ (a younger pre-white face) Jacks trying to beat a quick retreat.... That's Arthur scolding and about to turn into the speeding bullet of furious fur.  


This was the next picture....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I just know there are a couple more pieces in here !!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

And yes this was Cannon standing on TOP of my kitchen table!!! We walked in the kitchen and found him there!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos, laughing so much here!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max the day after we got him--at 11 weeks old. He did manage to escape.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley can be very persistent...


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper loved getting under the couch somehow as a pup.


----------



## Snowbooths (Sep 13, 2013)

Bad news is.....my nuts are gone. The good news.....these drugs ROCK!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Uupps ??!!! Lilly and day hike friend were almost running into each other but managed the situation  ...but how the heck did this happen??? :bowl:


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

The cat made me do it!:doh:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

One more day to enter a picture for Septembers contest.........


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Help I've fallen in the food bucket


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I know I am late (as usual) and this entry does not count! But I still wanted to show Pixie with (or better saying underneath) her younger neighbor

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Jingers mom said:


> View attachment 269242
> 
> 
> Help I've fallen in the food bucket
> ...


Why would you want to be rescued from the food bucket silly puppy - dig in!


----------

